

The man who invented the computer - billderose
http://epeus.blogspot.com/2002/03/open-letter-to-jack-valenti-and.html

======
billswift
Decent article about why DRM and other copy-proofing measures are poorly
effective. Really bad title, both here and the original.

Best quote:

"The computer industry are not opposing your bill because they want to
encourage copying, or because they are bloody-minded, they are not opposing
you because of your self serving rhetoric about rewarding artists (remember
Peggy Lee, Michael?), they are opposing you because what you want is provably
impossible. You can only succeed by making all Turing machines illegal."

~~~
Kevin_Marks
Thanks. I have got better at titles over the last 10 years, true. Now I'd call
it something like 'Turing: the movie you'll never see'

